# BMW M5 insurance



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all, was insured with A-Plan last year with my R34 GTR, paying £550 fully comp. Been looking at an e60 M5 55 plate to accomodate the family, got quoted £1100 from A-Plan today, twice as much as the R34!!.

What do you guys think ? I am 36 yrs old, been driving since 17 and have FNCB. Had limited mileage of 4000 mls as car will be for weekends only.

When i questioned the ammount i was told that the company thought that i did not have the driving experience to hop into the M5... In other words they consider me a risk.. even though i have owned relatively fast cars all my driving life.I had a great moonstone blue Cosworth when i was 20 !!


Any feedback would be appreciated... and may save me a few quid in the process:thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

FOXR34 said:


> Any feedback would be appreciated...


Feedback: shop around, theres loads of insurance companys out there!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I think you shouldn't sell your R34 for a BMW.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Wayne, good to see you back on here mate! Will have to meet up some time so you can take me for a spin in it. lol

As said above, best shop around, Admiral were always good for my M power BMW's.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Both group 20 I believe, and both have a similar value too, I wonder what the reason for the increase is :nervous:


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

FOXR34 said:


> Hi all, was insured with A-Plan last year with my R34 GTR, paying £550 fully comp. Been looking at an e60 M5 55 plate to accomodate the family, got quoted £1100 from A-Plan today, twice as much as the R34!!.
> 
> What do you guys think ? I am 36 yrs old, been driving since 17 and have FNCB. Had limited mileage of 4000 mls as car will be for weekends only.
> 
> ...


If you want to PM me your postcode and contact number then I am happy to have a look into this for you.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

I hada few quotes for a e60 m5 too !!!!
My wive works in insurance and gets good staff discount ,
E60s seem to be high to insure ,for some reason.
Part prices etc must add to the premium.
They wey looking more than twice ,than what it was to insure my e46 m3.


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cheers for the feedback guys, will definitely shop around. Just found the comment about not having enough driving experience from my R34 GTR to drive an M5 a bit of a farce to be honest. I really don't see it as a step up ... just something that had to be done on arrival of my second child.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tbh try Flux


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Been busy with one thing and another so not had chance to phone around. Will hopefully get round to it tomorrow so will let you know how i get on. Spoke to Dan today from A-Plan , just wanted to point out that it was'nt A-Plan that said i did not have the necessary driving experience , it was one of the under-writer's that they use. I was with A-Plan for a number of years and was always completely satisfied with the way they looked after me. Hopefully they can again.


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

It appears that my good friend Jags was right. Admiral gave me the cheapest quote. £900, and i'm with them at the minute anyway.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Happy to be of assistance. lol


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Off topic but you might want to check the M5 Board forum for gearbox and clutch issues before you buy one.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

moneysupermarket.com claim insurance increases at a rate of 40% every 12 months..??


----------

